# pppd dies immediately (wvdial+slmodem)

## hoernerfranz

I'm trying to get my AC97 based internal modem to work with wvdial.

I have kernel 2.6.10-r6, slmodem 2.9.9b, ppp 2.4.2-r10, wvdial 1.54.0

I know my wvdial.conf is ok (tested with external modem).

I've managed wvdial to recognize the modem, dial, connect and start pppd.

but pppd keeps dying directly with error 1.

the only logmessage I get from /var/log/everything/current is this:

couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: invalid argument

anyone know what this means/where to search ?

----------

## hoernerfranz

just to comment on my own post:

meanwhile, I found another resource: http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/qa.php

which gives the advice to compile the ppp_async kernel module.

I did that, but still no dice.

the logs now tell me that there is a prob wtih that kernel module:

error inserting module: unknown symbol ccitt_table.

so I'll try to solve this and hope pppd will work then  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## hoernerfranz

ok, this seems to turn out to be more a kernel related issue -

as stated before, 'modprobe ppp_generic' is ok,

but 'modprobe ppp_async' gives me:

ppp_async: unknown symbol crc_ccitt_table

I also tried to compile ppp_generic and ppp_async directly into the kernel,

but then I get errors from pppd like '/dev/ppp not found'.

and, yes, I recompiled ppp everytime after having made changes to my kernel

(and also 'make clean' before each kernel/module recompile).

now I'm really out of ideas - maybe I'll repost this in the kernel list...

----------

## hoernerfranz

just for the record (in case anyone else stumbeles over this  :Smile:  :

I obviously had crc-ccitt directly in the kernel, ppp_generic 

and ppp_async as modules, so ppp_async obviously didn't recognize crc-ccitt.

now I compiled crc-ccitt as module and all works fine.

----------

